# Filterkette neu mit Pumpen anstatt Luftheber ?



## Haggard (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,

meine Innenhälterung läuft nun schon seit 2 Wochen und nächste Woche soll es dann mit meinem Teichumbau losgehen und die Fische kommen in ihr Übergangsdomizil. Bis Anfang Juli will ich fertig sein und dann sollen Anfang August die Fische zurück in den Teich. 4 Wochen Einlaufzeit sollten im Hochsommer reichen. 

Neuer Filter : Trommelfilter PP55 ( entweder mit 2x DN 160 oder 4x DN 110 Ausgängen, wobei dann jeweils 2x 110 mit einem KG Abzweig zu 1x 110 zusammengeführt werden ) und danach 2x UVC Reaktoren. Zuläufe : 4x DN110
Ich möchte ca. 50m³ flow erreichen.

Ich bin am Überlegen meinen Luftheber durch Pumpen auszutauschen. Dazu gibt es 2 Varianten. Ich habe eine gemauerte Biokammer, die neu aufgeteilt werden wird. Aus der Biokammer gehen 3x DN160 zurück in den Teich.

1. : 3 Rohrpumpen, mit Hilfe von Flex-Reduzierungsstücken auf 110mm, direkt an die Rückläufe. Somit kann ich die Biokammer gleich als Pumpenkammer nutzen, allerdings wird dann sicher der Wasserpegel in der kompletten Biokammer absinken. Dann würde ich wohl zwischen TF und Biokammer 2x DN160 Leitungen nehmen. Wäre natürlich super, wenn 2x DN110 reichen, dann könnte ich noch zusätzlich kostengünstige Absperrungen, in Form von Kugelhähnen oder Zugschieber einbauen. Dazu würde natürlich noch eine brachiale Strömung erzeugt werden, da die Rückläufe max. 3m  länge haben und fast keine Biegungen haben.

2. : Ich baue 2 normale Pumpen zwischen TF und Biokammer ein und staue so die Kammer etwas auf. Die Verrohrung wäre auf jeden Fall in DN110. Die meisten Pumpen haben ja nur einen 2" Anschluss. Hier wären auch die günstigen Absperrungen möglich. 


Grundsätzlich bin ich mit meinem Luftheber zufrieden, der Flow scheint fast max. ausgereizt, ich habe sichtbare Strömung zurück in Teich, habe sogar den hochgelobten Strudel in der Mitte des Teiches und der Skimmer zieht ebenfalls super. ABER : Meine Wasserwerte sind schlecht, PH Wert zu hoch (aktuell bei 9 ), null CO2...Den Fischen geht es scheinbar gut, wenn ich dann mal was Farbiges beim Füttern sehe, aber die Pflanzen wachsen teilweise nicht gut. Ich möchte auch nicht mehr Fische einsetzen oder mehr füttern als nötig. Ich weiß auch , dass meine aktuelle Filterkette schlecht ist und die Biokammer bestenfalls, mit 2 zugedrückten Augen, als Provisorium durchgehen würde. Allerdings gibt es ja Berichte über CO2 Austrieb und überhöhte PH Werte durch Luftheber-Anlagen. Deswegen habe ich natürlich Angst, wieder Geld in den Sand zu setzen, wenn ich TF und UVC-Reaktor ( Sonderanfertigung) an den Luftheber anpasse. Ich möchte hier auch keine Diskussion über LH vs. Pumpen lostreten, ich muss mich im Endeffekt entscheiden, was ich nun mache. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn :
Welche der beiden Möglichkeiten wäre die sinnvollste ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2020)

Ja ich kenne dieses Problem auch. 
Habe mal LH vor dem TF eingebaut um den Pumpenverlust entgegen zu wirken. 
Wenn es an war, haben die großen Koi sehr schnell ihr Verhalten geändert.

Ich würde immer die Überstauung favorisieren.
Denn es verlangsamt sich der Flow in der Bio.
Welche Medien sind in deiner Bio?

Dieses Jahr habe ich meine Bio um einen Rieselfilter erweitert und kann nur gutes berichten.
Anscheinend bringt die Wasser Aufspaltung viel mehr als ich vermutete.


----------



## Haggard (19. Apr. 2020)

Im ersten Abschnitt kommt schwimmendes __ Hel-x , bewegt, und danach Japanmatten.Nach den Matten kommen die Rückläufe.
Die Abschnitte werde ich jetzt richtig trennen und das Wasser entweder von oben nach unten oder andersherum durch die Matten leiten.


----------



## Zacky (19. Apr. 2020)

Die Frage, die sich stellt, was will ich erreichen!? Wenn Du eine starke Auslaufströmung erzeugen möchtest, welche den am Boden liegenden Schmutz idealerweise abtransportiert, dann wäre die Variante 1 zu favorisieren. Damit wird sich aber sehr wahrscheinlich dein mögliches vorhandenes Filtervolumen verringern, da die Pumpen ggf. schneller saugen, als nachlaufen kann. (muss es aber nicht, sollten die 4 x 110er vom TF kommend genügend nachliefern)

Bei Variante 2 wäre der Vorteil, dass das Umwälzvolumen und somit der Differenzunterschied direkt am TF erzeugt wird. Die nachfolgenden Biokammern werden eher überstaut und es befindet sich genügend Volumen und Wasser in der Biokammer, so dass die Größe und/oder Menge der Filtermedien besser ausgelastet werden. Nachteilig ist jedoch hier der Volumenstrom am Ausgang, da dieser wiederum nur in reiner Schwerkraft abläuft.

...wenn man nochmal so darüber nachdenkt...

Nachtrag: Ich persönlich würde wohl eher Variante 2 bevorzugen, da ich ein langsameres Durchströmen der Filtermedien tatsächlich für effektiver halte und so auch die Filterbehälter in ihrer Größe besser ausnutzen kann. Allerdings würde ich hier genau aufpassen müssen, dass das von der Pumpe geförderte Wasser auch ablaufen kann bzw. die Filtermedien nicht zu sehr aufstauen, bis evtl die Behälter so gar überlaufen könnten.

...wenn man das so betrachtet, kommt wahrscheinlich eher doch Variante 1 ins Spiel...
Variante 1 auch sehr interessant, weil ich schon einfach sehen wollen würde, ob es tatsächlich den Schmutz am Boden besser abtransportiert. Diese Variante aber nur dann, wenn ich von der Sache genügend Filtervolumen im Ganzen zur Verfügung habe, um die ausreichende Menge an Filtermedien einzusetzen.


----------



## Mushi (19. Apr. 2020)

Welche Luftpumpen hast Du bislang am Luftheber?

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Apr. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Neuer Filter : Trommelfilter PP55 ( entweder mit 2x DN 160 oder 4x DN 110 Ausgängen, wobei dann jeweils 2x 110 mit einem KG Abzweig zu 1x 110 zusammengeführt werden ) und danach 2x UVC Reaktoren. Zuläufe : 4x DN110
> Ich möchte ca. 50m³ flow erreichen.



Wieviel Saugstellen/ Verrohrungsdurchmesser/ Leitungslängen?

Bei 50m³ Pumpleistung ist der TF  PP55 am oberen Limit- oder meintest Du PP65??

Bei 50m³ Pumpleistung wäre hier sicher ein hydr. Engpaß, wenn man 2 x KG 110 auf 1 x KG 110 zusammenführt und es so z.B. in die nächste (Pumpen- oder Bio-) Kammer gehen soll.....
Selbst6 2 x KG 160 wären mir pers. da zu riskant. 1x  DN 250 am Boden weg z.B. spart auch Platz...

Ich kann Dir zu keiner der Varianten raten, weil ich ja nicht weiß,  welche Pumpen Du bei Variante 1 kaufen willst?
Wiremesh oder Flowfriend? sind in der Anschaffung teuer- aber sparsam in der Energieaufnahme. (Dann würden auch kleinere Ausgänge am TF gehen, weil dort die Pumpe(n)direkt angeflanscht werden) Vielleicht reicht ja sogar nur einer der teuren Pumpen und dazu als Reserve für "Notfälle oder Wartung" ein 2. günstige parallel.

Rohrpumpen sind einige zufrieden. Es gab da einige Tests zu diesen Pumpen in den Foren....mit Diskrepanzen / realen Messungen und auch mechanischen Murks.

50m³/ h schafft doch auch der LH, wenn alles geplant und gebaut wurde....


----------



## Lion (20. Apr. 2020)

hallo Haggard,
Du schreibst, PH - Wert immer zu hoch.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Zementsteine in deinem Teich dazu beitragen, den PH-Wert
nach oben zu treiben. Aus meiner Sicht sollen nur Natursteine mit dem Teichwasser in Berührung kommen.
VG. Léon


----------



## Mushi (20. Apr. 2020)

Das klingt stimmig. Wenn das Profil noch stimmt, kann eine Secoh JDK-S-80 am Luftheber auf 85 m³ Liter Teichinhalt nicht das Problem sein. Bei pH 8,5 wäre dann sowieso Schluß, durch Belüftung kann ich nicht auf pH 9,0 bekommen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Apr. 2020)

Ich pers. vermute bei vielen "Messungen" der Wasserparameter oft mangelhafte Messmethoden/ Geräte/ Reagenzien....und immer, wenn dann mal verschiedene Messvarianten an einem Teich verglichen werden, kommt das große Staunen.


----------



## Lion (20. Apr. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich pers. vermute bei vielen "Messungen" der Wasserparameter oft mangelhafte Messmethoden/ Geräte/ Reagenzien....und immer, wenn dann mal verschiedene Messvarianten an einem Teich verglichen werden, kommt das große Staunen.



hallo Thorsten,
falls wir jetzt die Messmethoden in Frage stellen dann müssten wir ja auch bei korrekten Werten an diese Zweifeln oder ?
VG. Léon


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Apr. 2020)

Es gab doch hier und in anderen Foren schon diverse Berichte zu mehreren Messverfahren und was wie funktioniert.
Leider auch gravierende Unterschiede in den Messergebnissen.
Und so konnte man auch so manche Reaktion und Umbau/ Teichchemieänderungsaktion bewundern...
Deswegen bemerke ich manchmal an, zum Messergebnis auch mal die Mess-Methode zu nennen, damit fachkundige Messtechniker mal sich dazu melden.
Ich selber habe aber nullllll Erfahrung damit und lebe glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## Lion (20. Apr. 2020)

@ThorstenC,
sicher hast Du recht aber ich gehe davon aus, falls jemand schlechte Werte misst, dass er dann mit einer zweiten
oder dritten Methode gegenmisst, bevor er solche Umbaumaßnahmen trifft.
Falls er das nicht getan hat, dann ist dein Tipp -sprich Messverfahren- natürlich sehr hilfreich.

Ich lebe ebenfalls glücklich und zufrieden und wollte lediglich zu dem erhöhten PH-Wert einen Tipp abgeben um evtl. zu helfen.
Beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## Haggard (20. Apr. 2020)

@ThorstenC 
Sicherlich schafft ein Luftheber die 50m³, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie gut mein System funktioniert. Ich kapiere das mit den Rohrdurchmessern nicht ganz, die meisten Pumpen, die auch 30m³ die Std schaffen sollen, haben doch nur 2" Anschlüsse, also wer kann mir erklären, wie das gehen soll, wenn z.B. DN110 zu klein dafür sein sollen 
Ne, Wiremesh etc. passen absolut nicht in mein Budget, ich müsste mit Aquaforte Vorlieb nehmen.

@Lion Die Steine kommen doch gar nicht mit dem Wasser in Verbindung, da die Folie oben drauf geklebt ist, daran wird es nicht liegen. Messen tue ich übrigens mit einem JBL Testkoffer und neuen Reagenzen. Meine Zwischenhälterung hat z.B. einen PH Wert von 8. 
Ich werde mir aber von Velda  diesen neuen Aqua Pro Tester kaufen, wenn der nichts taugt, schicke ich den zurück.

@Mushi Ja, das Profil ist aktuell und das ist meine Pumpe.

@Zacky Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber da Rohrpumpen deutlich weniger Strom brauchen , wäre mir das eigentlich lieber. 

Was wäre denn, wenn der Filter nur 2 DN110 Ausgänge hätte und man daran direkt die Pumpen anschliesst ?


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Apr. 2020)

> ..., die meisten Pumpen, die auch 30m³ die Std schaffen sollen, haben doch nur 2" Anschlüsse, also wer kann mir erklären, wie das gehen soll, wenn z.B. DN110 zu klein dafür sein sollen


Bei Schwerkraft fließt das Wasser freiwillig durch das Rohr, also fast drucklos.
Mit einer Pumpe wird ein Druck aufgebaut, daß paßt dann mehr durch weniger.


----------



## Mushi (20. Apr. 2020)

So ist es. Wenn direkt vor dem Rohr eine Pumpe sitzt gehen auch 60.000 l/h durch ein 110er Rohr. Wird das Wasser durch Schwerkraft bewegt, z.B. an den Bodenabläufen, dann rechnet man 10.000 l/h pro 110er Rohr, bei Luftheberanlagen eher 8500 l/h.

Deine 3 BA und 1 Skimmer in DN 110 sind gut für rund 35.000 l/h im Luftheberbetrieb.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (20. Apr. 2020)

Alles klar, dann werde ich definitiv auf Pumpen umsteigen und dementsprechend die Pumpen nach dem TF installieren und somit in die Biokammer pumpen.
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2020)

Sorge jedoch dafür, dass deine Filteranlage aber auch die 50.000 l/h durch- & ableiten kann. In Schwerkraft laufen später auch nur 8500 l/h durch ein 110er wieder raus, was rechnerisch dann 6 x DN 110 im Rücklauf bedeuten müsste.

Nachtrag: Habe gerade gelesen, dass Du mit 3 x DN 160 zurück in den Teich gehst. Das sollte dann wahrscheinlich passen, aber bedenke, auch die Zwischenbereiche & Übergänge in der Filterstrecke.


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2020)

Noch eine Bitte meinerseits: ...berichte dann bitte, wie & ob sich etwas verändert hat und dann wäre es ja interessant, ob sich die Werte wieder ändern, wenn Du mit der 80er Luftpumpe dann dennoch deine Biologie ordentlich belüftest. Die Belüftung bleibt ja dennoch eine gewisse Notwendigkeit.

Ich versuche immer noch der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, warum bei dem Einen oder Anderen die Wasserwerte so abnormal sind und dies vom Luftheber ausgehend sei. Es gibt ja nun Einige mit Luftheberanlagen, meine eingeschlossen, welche teils sehr tief und mit viel mehr Luft eingeblasen werden, aber nicht solche Probleme haben. Die Ursache dafür zu finden, wäre echt interessant, um ggf. gegenzusteuern.


----------



## Mushi (20. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Zacky,

wie schon oben geschrieben, kann ein pH-Wert von 9 nie an der Luft liegen.

Ansonsten ist es relativ einfach. 2-3 l/min Luft (gesamt) pro 1000 Liter Wasser passen bei normalem Besatz. Ist der Besatz dabei hoch, kommt ein pH-Wert Richtung 7 raus, ist der Besatz niedrig dann Richtung 8.

Gibt es Rieselfilter im System, dann steigt der pH-Wert zusätzlich. 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2020)

@Mushi Mein Besatz halte ich absichtlich niedrig, da ich eine geringere Umwälzung anstrebte, als 1x die Std.
Ich sage ja nicht, dass mein Problem komplett am LH liegt und ich werde ein Teufel tun, jetzt dagegen zu wettern.
Wenn ich jetzt durch Pumpen gute 10m³ mehr umwälze, wäre das schon ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## Lion (21. Apr. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> @Lion Die Steine kommen doch gar nicht mit dem Wasser in Verbindung, da die Folie oben drauf geklebt ist, daran wird es nicht liegen.
> ?



hallo Haggard,
deine Pflanzsteine sind Betonkübel und stehen laut Foto voll im Wasser

VG. Léon

ps: zu den Randsteinen könnte es sein, dass bei Regen das Wasser über die Betonsteine
im Teich gelangt, evtl. hast Du aber das Gefälle nach Außen gemacht, was dann viel besser wäre.


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2020)

Ah ok, daran habe ich nicht gedacht 
Aber das sind insgesamt 5, ob das so viel ausmacht? Egal, die __ fliegen eh raus.


----------



## Mushi (21. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Haggard,

mir ging es nicht um den Luftheber, sondern um die Physik. Bei einem pH-Wert von 9 hilft es nicht die Luft zu reduzieren. 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (21. Apr. 2020)

Du hast ganz am Anfang geschrieben das dein Skimmer super zieht und du einen Strudel im Teich hast vom BA.
Wenn du nun mit einer Pumpe noch mehr Umwälzung fährst wirst du dir da noch mehr Luft ansaugen und durch die Pumpe sehr fein ins Wasser einmischen. Das wird für die Wasserwerte nicht gut sein.
Luft mit ansaugen solltest du vermeiden, egal mit welcher Pumpe.


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2020)

Ich werd noch ganz kirre....Ich dachte so ein Strudel und ein gut ziehender Skimmer sind von Vorteil ?


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe noch einen Tip bekommen. Ich habe ja 3 160er Rückläufe und was wäre, wenn ich 1 davon noch zusätzlich als Mittelablauf nutze und zum TF lege ? Dann natürlich eine Nummer größer.


----------



## Mushi (21. Apr. 2020)

Mittelablauf, an den Du am besten einen umgedrehten BA baust. Ansonsten saugt der Mittelablauf sauberes Wasser.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (21. Apr. 2020)

Die Strömung ist dann dahin, denk ich mal ?


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2020)

Mit dem reinen Mittelablauf, ja


----------



## Geisy (22. Apr. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ich werd noch ganz kirre....Ich dachte so ein Strudel und ein gut ziehender Skimmer sind von Vorteil ?


Kreisströmung im Teich ist gut, so übertrieben das du einen Strudel bekommst der Luft mit ansaugt hat keinen Vorteil.
Genauso beim Skimmer, gut ziehen ist gut, aber soviel das du Luft mit ansaugst nicht.
Wo hast du gelesen das das Vorteile hat?

Wenn man Luft mit ansaugt wird die sehr gut in Wasser eingemischt. Zuviel Luft bringt die Wasserwerte durcheinander wie CO2 Anteil und PH wert.
Versuch mal den Strudel zu vermeiden und laß das Helix mal ruhen und schau dir an wohin sich deine Wasserwerte bewegen.
Dieser Versuch für eine Woche ist sehr einfach und günstig.

Ich denke da du nun den Luftheber abschaltest du aber mit einer stärkeren Pumpe mehr Luft mit ansaugst wirst du kaum Änderungen haben bei den Wasserwerten.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Bei den Rohrskimmern wird immer etwas oben Luft und Wasser "verwirbelt".....das dieses für unsere Teiche einen messbaren Effekt hat...naja..
Ebenso kleine Ministrudeleffekte bei Kreisströmungen….da wird doch keine Luft mit nach unten gerissen...…..oder stärker eingemischt als z.B. in den Blubberbiokammern…

Bis das Wasser an der Pumpe an kommt hat es genug Weg und Zeit gehabt, damit irgendwo ein Bläschen aus dem Wasser nach oben wegblubbert.. dann kommt der TF/EBF und  dann erst Pumpe oder LH plus Bio....

Vergiss den Mittelablauf- wozu???
Baue jetzt ordentlich die BA / Verrohrung mittig und dann ist gut. Bei langen Rohren und ggf. schon fertigen BA unter der Folie / Teich fertig kannst Du gerne noch von KG 110 Richtung Filterkeller auf KG 125 erweitern....unschädlich....weniger hydr. Rohrwiderstand und Pegelabsenkung in der ersten Kammer/ TF- und somit "Reserve" zum aufdrehen der "Pumpe".

Lass Die jetzigen Rückläufe für das. wofür sie gedacht sind...

-------------------

Nochmal auf Deine Frage zu den Anschlüssen am TF / hydr. Widerstand/ Pegel/ Pumpenanschluß:

Kommt vor dem TF z.B. eine Standrohrkammer, wo alle ankommenden Saugleitungen direkt ankommen, dann muß die Verbindung Standrohrkammer- TF großzügig sein, um Pegelabsenkung zur TF- Kammer zu minimieren..

So KG 250 macht ggf. Sinn bei 50m³/h oder auch mehrere "kleine"- das ist dann aber wieder MEhraufwand in der Verrohrung, Flexmuffe etc...

Kommt nach dem TF z.B. eine nächste "Kammer" für z.B. Rohrpumpe oder LH / getauchte Pumpen, dann ebenfalls vom TF dorthin großzügig verrohren...KG 250 vielleicht am Boden des TF ist vorteilhaft!!!

Den Pegelabfall Teich- Standrohrkammer- TF Schmutzwasser-/TF Klarwasser/ Pumpenkammer- kannst Du ja dann direkt sehen und messen.
Ebenso die 3..4cm  überstaute Biokammer mit den 3 x KG 160 Abgängen zum Teich.

-------------
Klar kannst Du auch eine 50m3/h Motorpumpe mit 2" Anschluß an den DN 100 des TF anschließen...
Hier siehst Du aber nicht den hydr. Widerstand/ Engpaß.
Die Motorpumpe wird aber an Hand ihrer Kennlinie dadurch etwas in ihrer Leistung einbrechen..

Etwas größere Rohrverbindungen bis kurz vor der Pumpe sind immer vorteilhaft.
Es gibt schöne saubere Übergangsstücke PVC / Flex z.B: von DN 150 auf 125 auf 110 auf 2" Gewinde
pvc-welt.de
Ich pers. würde nicht die von Dir angepeilten Nassläuferpumpen verbauen...
Guck mal nach, was Du dann  an elektrischer Energie benötigst....
Nach der ersten Stromrechnung geht das Umbauen los...

an Stelle des LH mit vielleicht einer Secoh 80 oder einer Trockenläufermotorpumpe wie wiremesh oder Flowfriend.

Nassläuferpumpen (Zwischenraum Rotor/ Stator vom Wasser umspült)  würde ich nie kaufen und einbauen...nicht so effizient und verschleißanfälliger.
----------

Ich habe so richtig keine Peilung, wie

-die jetzige schon fertige Verrohrung bei Dir aussieht in Durchmesser und Länge BA /Skimmer
-Filterkeller Größe/ Boden betoniert? z.B.
- Biokammer / Rückläufe


----------



## Haggard (22. Apr. 2020)

@ThorstenC 
Also, neue Rohrleitungen vom Teich in den Filterkeller werde ich nicht verlegen,  der Aufwand wäre einfach zu groß.Ich ärgere mich jetzt, warum ich nicht 125mm Rohre genommen habe, aber egal.
3x BA und 1x Skimmer in 110.
Die 4 Rohre gehen in eine SiFi Kammer.Die SiFi Kammer ist gemauert und wird den TF aufnehmen.
Aus der SiFi Kammer geht ein 250er Rohr in den LH Schacht. Der LH ist ein 200er mit 1.5m Länge und der geht direkt in die, ebenfalls, gemauerte Biokammer. 
Soviel zur Verrohrung. Die Wege sind relativ kurz und gerade.

SiFi kommt weg, dafür dann der TF.Die Zuleitungen gehen dann direkt in den TF. Vom TF geht's dann mit xxxx in die Bio. 

Das Problem ist, ich möchte noch 2 UVC Reaktoren zwischen Filter und Bio installieren und somit fällt DN250 weg.

Mit Nassläufer Pumpe meinst Du damit die Rohrpumpen oder sowas wie die Aquaforte DM, die man auch trocken aufstellen kann ?
Flowfriend oder Wiremesh fallen raus, dafür ist das Budget zu klein. Und soviel mehr verbrauchen die Aquaforte auch nicht, zumindest wenn ich den technischen Daten glauben darf.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> 3x BA und 1x Skimmer in 110.


gut für ca. 40m³/h....also ca. 50% des Teichinhaltes pro Stunde



Haggard schrieb:


> 250er Rohr in den LH Schacht. Der LH ist ein 200er mit 1.5m Länge


Ist doch fast perfekt...ich pers, glaube daran, daß ein etwas längerer LH mit ca. 2m vom Ausströmer bis UK Rohrbogen oben effizienter ist und mehr Förderhöhe schafft.



Haggard schrieb:


> SiFi kommt weg, dafür dann der TF


Verständlich



Haggard schrieb:


> Die Zuleitungen gehen dann direkt in den TF.


Kannst du diese per Schieber dann mal verschließen und auch mal die Rohre z.B. mit einem "Kärcher/ Kanalratte" reinigen?
Schieber in DN100 benötigen etwas Platz- ich glaube es waren 50-60cm. Man sollte sie auch immer leicht auswechselbar einbauen mit Flex- Muffe vor und dahinter.
Eine kleine "Standrohrkammer" ist da ggf. einfacher zu handhaben.



Haggard schrieb:


> Vom TF geht's dann mit xxxx in die Bio


Pumpe besser hinter den TF...



Haggard schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich möchte noch 2 UVC Reaktoren zwischen Filter und Bio installieren und somit fällt DN250 weg.



UVC-Reaktoren??
Woran an welches Produkt denkst Du? UV....da gibt es sicher Spezifikationen und Einbauideen...es macht z.B: keinen Sinn eine der dünnen "UVC"-Geräte mit 2" Anschluß mit 25m³/h zu befeuern...die Kontaktzeit des vorbeiströmenden Wassers ist zu gering....
Wirkung einer UV ist abhängig von Strahlungsleistung und Kontaktzeit...

Du kannst die UV auch im 250er Rohr plazieren oder in einem "zentralen" Ablaufgitter der Bio. Dabei natürlich so, daß die Bioträger geschützt sind.
Guck mal- so
https://www.crystalponds.de/uvc/uvc-siebrohr/#cc-m-product-14070331823
Es geht natürlich prinzipiell mit einem z.B: 250er Gitterrohr senkrecht und unten geht es dann auf 3 x KG 160.
Tauch- UV stecken oben drin können für Wartung leicht herausgezogen werden....lange Kontaktzeit.



Haggard schrieb:


> Mit Nassläufer Pumpe meinst Du damit die Rohrpumpen oder sowas wie die Aquaforte DM, die man auch trocken aufstellen kann ?


Nass- oder Trockenläufer ist th. unabhängig vom Aufstellort.
Rohrpumpen müssten auch Nassläufer sein..(hab noch keine zerlegt) .ausser die sogenannten "Pilzkopfpumpen"- da ist der Motor über dem Wasserspiegel.
Keine Ahnung, ob es die noch gibt.
Aber.. die genannten Trockenläuferwie wiremesh oder flowfriend  kann man nicht getaucht betreiben....

Ein Nassläuferpumpe bleibt das auch - egal ob getaucht oder trocken angeflanscht.



Haggard schrieb:


> Flowfriend oder Wiremesh fallen raus, dafür ist das Budget zu klein. Und soviel mehr verbrauchen die Aquaforte auch nicht, zumindest wenn ich den technischen Daten glauben darf.



Welche Aquaforte schwebt Dir vor? DM 20000 Vario
[DLMURL="https://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal/shopping/start?osId=3325534458416727132&offerId=3325534458416727132&ref=bing_sh&camp=bing_sh&msclkid=384f67c3a46b12c2937c3963f6367447&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=NEW_bing_shopping&utm_term=4576442273980956&utm_content=Alle%20Produkte"]https://direktkauf.idealo.de/portal/shopping/start?osId=3325534458416727132&offerId=3325534458416727132&ref=bing_sh&camp=bing_sh&msclkid=384f67c3a46b12c2937c3963f6367447&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=NEW_bing_shopping&utm_term=4576442273980956&utm_content=Alle Produkte[/DLMURL]
braucht bei 20m³ 187Watt/ ca. 9W pro m³/h.....bei Förderhöhe Null...macht also bei 2 von denen 374 Watt.
Dazu sollten beide Pumpen am Ausgang ein Rückschlagventil haben....

Wegen auch der  "Förderhöhe" durch die dünnere Verrohrung / Schieber (für regelmäßige Wartung) vor der Pumpe/ nach der Pumpe reduziert sich das ganze an Hand der Kennline...der Energiebedarf bleibt....

Vielleicht hast Du dann 35m³/h bei 374 Watt...
Dazu dann noch die Belüftung der Bio (ggf. mit der gleichen Membranpumpe wie jetzt der LH )
-------------

Wenn Dein LH an der Sifi mit dem LH  jetzt zufriedenstellend zieht....änderst Du nicht viel...
ausser
-mehr Wartung, Ausfall, Investitionskosten- und *mehr Energiebedarf von 374 Watt*....

Mit 2 Rohrpumpen HF 22000  landest Du dann bei ca. 200W...Die kannst Du auch beide zugleich in den 200er LH -Ausgang drücken lassen, falls Du denkst es gibt "Wasserwertprobleme" durch den LH.....
Das kanns Du aber später immer umbauen.....

Es gibt auch Nassläuferpumpen von oase….bähh..teuer und olle Ausschlüsse der Garantie des Laufrades...
----------
Wäre meine Idee:
SIFI raus und TF rein.
Ggf. Standrohrkammer
TF Ausgang auf den 250er anpassen in die LH Kammer und fertig.

Platz für die UV ohne hydr. Engpässe überlegen...das geht auch z.B. im in der Bio ankommenden 250er KG....dort ein T-Stück drauf unten verlängern und von oben die UV reinhängen...
oder eben wie beschrieben im Abgang der Bio

Wenn der LH für irgendwas schuldig gesprochen wird, dann Rohrpumpe rein und mit der gleichen Luftmenge die Bio belüften


----------



## Haggard (22. Apr. 2020)

@ThorstenC 

Also, selbstverständlich habe ich Schieber, sogar mit Revesionsschächten zum Reinigen.
An den Rückläufen habe ich auch Schieber. Natürlich mit Flexmuffen befestigt.

Ja, diese Pumpen meine ich, eventuell dann die 30.000....
Den LH Schacht würde ich dann als Sammelbecken für das Abwasser vom TF nutzen, falls es Pumpen werden. Ich würde mich so dermaßen ärgern,  wenn ich den TF+ UVC Reaktor jetzt auf den LH abstimme und dann habe ich die selbe Schei*e. Kein Bock für teures Geld ständig irgendwelche Wasseraufbereiter kaufen.

Es gibt von der Firma Mega-Koi solche Reaktoren.
https://www.mega-koi.de/produkte/uvc-technik/uvc-reaktor/
Kann man sich auch anpassen lassen.Also auch mit 250 Ein- und Ausgang, dann wäre das Rohr ein 300er, wo 2 Lampen reinkommen. Kontaktzeit wäre dann ausreichend?
In der Bio möchte ich keine UVC, weil die mit PVC ausgekleidet ist.

Den LH könnte ich max. noch 20 cm verlängern, das wird's nicht bringen. Nein, ich gebe ihm nicht die Schuld, nur hatten ja scheinbar mehrere Nutzer damit Probleme mit den Wasserwerten.Kann auch gut sein, das alles besser wird, wenn ich auch die Biokammer umgebaut habe.
Mein Ziel war immer ca. Alle 2 Std. 1x das Wasser durch den Filter.Deswegen auch kein hoher Besatz, d.h. max 15 Koi und da fehlen mir noch 6 zu. 

Tja, guter Rat ist teuer


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> @ThorstenC
> ...nur hatten ja scheinbar mehrere Nutzer damit Probleme mit den Wasserwerten.



Sicherlich haben einige hohe pH-Werte und einige niedrige pH-Werte. Je nachdem wieviel Luft sie einblasen und wieviele Fische sie schwimmen haben. Mein pH-Wert liegt beispielsweise konstant bei 7,2-7,4 mit 140 l/min Luft auf 60 m³. Bei Dir ist eine 80er Luftpumpe am 85 m³ keinesfalls zu gross. Das Problem, falls es eines gibt, muss andere Ursachen haben.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (23. Apr. 2020)

So, heute kam mein neues Testgerät :

PH 6   , 200mg/l CO2, 5 GH, 8.3 KH, NO2 und NO3 in Ordnung. 

Ich werde morgen mal Leitungswasser testen, ob das Gerät vernünftig funktioniert. Beim PH Wert ist der Unterschied schon riesig. KH passt mit dem Tröpfchentest überein.

P.S. Ich tendiere immer noch 50/50 zwischen LH lassen oder auf Pumpe umsteigen.


----------



## Mushi (23. Apr. 2020)

Zumindest passen pH, KH und CO2 grob zusammen. Wenn die Werte stimmen, dann verwendest Du bislang *viel zu wenig Luft*.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (23. Apr. 2020)

Ich wiederhole morgen und gebe die Daten durch


----------



## Haggard (24. Apr. 2020)

Moin Jungs. 
So, ich rate alle dringend davon ab, diesen Aquatester pro von Velda zu kaufen. Das Teil misst völlig falsch, zumindest PH und KH. Laut der Wasserwerksanalyse hat unser Trinkwasser PH 8 und das Gerät zeigt weniger 5 ( 3 Versuche ). Danach habe ich wieder den Tröpfchentest gemacht und voila, das passt. Ich dachte, man könnte sich es ein wenig einfacher machen.


P.S. Die App für das Gerät befindet sich wohl auch noch in der Betaphase, zumindest mit Android 10 läuft die nicht.


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2020)

Okay, also wieder pH 9 am Teich?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (24. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe jetzt erstmal nur Leitungswasser gemessen und der Teich wird morgen so oder so abgepumpt und die Fische kommen in eine Innenhälterung mit PH Wert 8, wie unser Leitungswasser.


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2020)

Aufpassen, zwischen pH 8 und 9 liegt der Faktor 10. Einfach von pH 9 in 8 setzen wäre kritisch. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (24. Apr. 2020)

Werden langsam angepasst.


----------



## Mushi (24. Apr. 2020)

Passt


----------



## Haggard (2. Mai 2020)

Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe :
Gehen durch 2 DN160 Rohre gut 60m³ ? Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen PP65 TF holen und wollte diesen mit 2x 160 Rohren mit der Bio verbinden. Einläufe würden 5x DN110 ( 3 BA,1MA und 1 Skimmer ) Am Ende der Bio kommen dann die Pumpen.


----------



## Mushi (2. Mai 2020)

Zwei DN 160 entsprechen vier DN 110, das ist etwas knapp für 60 m³/h.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Haggard (3. Mai 2020)

Ich möchte aus einer 160iger Leitung 2 110er über einen Abzweig und Rohrreduzierung  machen. Ist das ein Problem ? 
So hätte ich mehr Spielraum und könnte auch mit 6x 110 dann in den Filter rein.

Ich werde jetzt 2x 200er zwischen TF und Bio nehmen. Dann habe ich mehr als genug Reserve und kann einen PP65 auch voll auslasten.


----------

